# 7CM21 Kohler RV generator



## Jack D (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm trouble shooting this generator to mount on a trailer for use around the property and back-up for the home and shop (see thread: http://www.powerequipmentforum.com/...tow-behind-trailer-mounted-7kw-generator.html).

The problem I'm having is low voltage. It is wired for 240V across L1/L2 with field windings in series. 

Voltage (engine running, holding the start button down) across L0/L1= 45+V, across L0/L2=45+V and across L1/L2=92V. Voltage at relay coil 4 is 45+V

I've checked all connections and brushes are free and clean. I've cleaned the slip rings and flashed the rotor with 12V battery. Applying 12VDC at the voltage regulator "B", I get 10.5 vdc at one slip ring and 1.5Vdc at the other.

Since I've eliminated virtually all possible problems.....except possibly the regulator, I'm thinking the regulator has to be faulty. This is the newer regulator (#228675).

Does this sound correct? Do I have a faulty regulator? That puppy is very expensive and I sure don't want to buy one if I don't need it.

Is there a source for these at a reasonable price? Lowest price I've found, so far, is ~$352. Sears has one of the same number for $157, but I doubt it is the same.....they don't have a pic of it nor do they describe it....http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...12&adpos=1s4&gclid=CP7Sj9iVkbQCFYF7QgodEQwArw


----------



## Jack D (Dec 6, 2012)

Due to the high price of the regulator, I'm scrapping this particular project and have listed the genset on Craigslist (Eugene, Oregon). I'm also considering parting it out. A video of it running at http://www.hmds.ws/Pics/7CM21.wmv without benefit of muffler.


----------



## ferry (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank a lot for this information about generator. It was very helpful for me.


----------

